# Able to ping, but cannot do rsync, ssh, telnet...etc

## OdinsDream

I'm a bit baffled. I installed Gentoo on a laptop just fine, I was able to configure my network and ssh to an outside system. 

So, now I go to set it up on my desktop. The network, again, works just fine. I'm using the same 3Com driver as the laptop required, and all of the network settings are the same aside from the IP address being +1. 

However, this time, I'm unable to SSH, Telnet, wget, or rsync. Nothing works aside from ping. 

Ping resolves the hostnames to IP addresses, and gets normal responses (10ms or so...) 

Any ideas? I'm completely lost.

----------

## OdinsDream

Well, I seem to have solved it.. and I think it had to do with putting a fully qualified domain name into the /etc/hostname file.

----------

## Ryan

I, on the other hand, has got a telnet-problem.

This may sound weird, but...

telnet is the app I use to test if a connection to a pop/imap server is okay. I think it's a peculiar problem I've run into... I can't open a connection to a very specific host!

It's the only host I'm having problems with - on Gentoo. On a windows-box (residing on the same nat'ed network), the telnet runs just fine.

I'm really at a loss 'bout this.

Is there ANY difference whatsoever between the windows and the Gentoo telnet clients, and if so - what's the difference?

I know this much: The host I'm trying to contact is running on a M$-system.

Does anyone have any suggestions I might try?

Thanks!

Ryan.

----------

## delta407

Make sure DNS works, and make sure you're invoking telnet properly (telnet host port, i.e. telnet www.myisp.com 80).

----------

## Ryan

DNS works! Telnet is invoked exactly as the manpage describes:

```
telnet [host] [port]
```

... and with that syntax I can connect to just about ANY clear text service except this one particular server.

Windows does it fine on the same NAT'ed subnet, that's why I don't understand it.

Sure, It's a windows server I'm having problems with(!), but still... it can't be that difficult!

Any suggestions?

Ryan.

----------

